# Sorry, Maryam



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

But I thought you and everyone else would like to see these new pics of the little chocolate boy my breeder told me about...just got them this morning. Happy Easter!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG. What a cutie! That is going to be one handsome devil.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I found Pablo's Easter Present!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

He's beautiful!! The Easter Bunny didn't leave me any chocolate in my basket so you'll just have to send him to me! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I want him!!! I really want him. Are his eyes blue or hazel?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh I want him!!! I really want him. Are his eyes blue or hazel?


It's hard to tell, but I would guess hazel?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know Cricket would match him beautifully!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww I want him SO bad! He is very cute.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Dh says we have enough chocolate in our Easter baskets. Boo Hoo! He is so cute!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Cutie Chocolate Pie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, you are SO :evil: I can't believe this! I could cry right now...  DH just saw the pics too and I can see the love in his eyes. But we have neither the $$$ nor the time for this unbelievably adorable boy right now.   
Kim, maybe the Breeder would like to trade a chocolate Hav for LOTS of German and Swiss Chocolate??? Oh PLEEEAAASE!


----------



## klrbee16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow! He's adorable!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - he's a cutie.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is such a gorgeous little boy....yummy!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ooh and I'm addicted to dark chocolate...! What a handsome little guy.

Wanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Wanda, you and me both!! LOVE chocolate and love this little guy! What a face.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He is too adorable for words.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

what a beautiful little boy.......so tempting! You know I have a chocolate addiction.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, any new pics of my chocolate boy???


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a dollbaby! :baby:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

awww, he is so adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam-I would say he is cute enough to skip the european get away and use that money for him!

Total enabler!
Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awwww, a little chocolate kiss! I love his coat!


----------

